# Dog crys/whines at new toys



## Brian84 (Feb 13, 2010)

So i've noticed that whenever my dog gets a new toy (which is quite often) she will take it and walk around the house with it while holding it gently and crying/whining. She usually does this for a while for the first day she has it and then she will do it intermittantly for the next week. She does it with squeaky toys mostly but I have seen her do it with other toys. It's not really a problem but I was just wondering if anyone elses dog does it and what's the reasoning behind it. The only thing I can think of is that she is treating it like it's her baby.


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 26, 2011)

The GSD:s I've had experiences with don't really cry. They've been trained not to bark when enthusiastic so they make this sound which is somewhere in between howling and whining.

It might just be that your dog likes the toy and is telling it out loud. Maybe someone smarter can come up with a better explanation?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't have an explanation either, but Gunner does it too with certain toys.
He has 2 stufflingless toys, a squirrel and a raccoon. He will grab one of them, do the whimper thing, and jump on the couch and lay down with it. 

I've never figured out why he does it either.


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

I have noticed Rocky does this with only one of his toys. I thought it was because its "ribbitt-ribbitt" sound (it's a frog) bugged him. Who knows? It's kind of cute!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett does it too. She is particularly consistent with a stuffed dog that she carries to a place, puts it down...whines at it...moves it...whines some more. It drove me crazy one afternoon and I just took it away. When I gave it back to her a few months later, she did the same thing. That toy now lives in a cupboard permanently. She does it with rawhide chews too...but those she stuffs in the couch cushions and then gets all whiney and nervous if someone sits on the couch where she has her "stash".


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Vinca does that with some of her toys. Carries them around whining. Can't figure it out!


----------

